# What are you riding next season?



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I picked up a Burton Con Artist XX at the end of the season and just picked up the Salomon The Villain and some K2 Lien AT bindings a few weeks ago. The deal was too good to pass up. Too bad it has to sit around for a few months. 

What did you buy over the summer?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Nothing is final yet. But looking at an Interior Plains Project Honalee 154 maybe the Harrow 156. Rossignol XV 163 for deep days. A 156 Amplid Pillow Talk. And I'm working on a new design of a board for 2017 that I'm hoping a prototype will be here by the start of the season. 

As far as bindings go, probably going to get another set of K2 Indy's now that more of the Formula has trickled down to them.


----------



## hightyme (Mar 11, 2014)

*Jibsaw*

Dedicating my efforts next season to the 2014 Rossignol Jibsaw.
Previously favored the Rome Butterknife for its playful, catch-free experience but definitely looking to progress with a stiffer, more powerful Jibsaw. 
Mont Tremblant for February :computer1:


----------



## Powhunter (May 10, 2015)

Picked up a ripsaw and planning on getting a Charlie slasher and some malavitas as well. Also some new boots but I haven't decided which ones yet. Already wish it was winter...


----------



## Mustang150 (Feb 23, 2015)

*Gilson*

Got a Gilson Boards Cherry Stringer Pro 155, it looks like your average board, until you look at its/their base design. It is quite unique and I can't wait to ride it.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

These, I picked up the Lib Tech Jamie Lynn deck, Rome Targas and Union x Capitas this spring/summer.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Looking for a powder board right now. Just can't decide what kind of tail I want.


----------



## Pigeons (Aug 8, 2013)

I picked up a new 155 Flow Era 13/14 and Flow Fuse 14/15 bindings for a good price. I've never used Flow products before so looking forward to giving them a whirl as I've read plenty of good things about Flow on here. 

Also I still have my 12/13 Endeavour Live RC with 14/15 Burton Malavita's that I rode last season which was fun, I may retire that board and pick up someone else, just don't want to have something too similar to the Era.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

The definites:
Salomon Derby Snake 47 with Liens
Niche Aether 56 with Flow NX2 Hybrids, possibly with Katanas
90% sure a 151 Fish with noback '07 UnIncs or Flow Freeballers.
2013 Fish 160, maybe noback UnInc or Freeballers
Flow Chill, franken Flows M9s
Something 2017 Ride, I'm hoping they join the short fat pow surfer game.
Burton Showdog 152 with Stay Calm ESTs
Something 2017 Flow

Maybes:
K2 Carveair 49 Lien FS
Flow Darwin 53 Freeballers
Signal Sierra. I'm so curious how this rides I'm considering paying full price for a board for the first time in nearly 10 years.

Reserves:
Arbor Zygote
Signal Freedom Machine J.OE camber 
Freedom Machine Flat proto
Custom Signal OG Flat

I like to ride a lot of different stuff. But I do find myself riding short pow decks more and more everywhere.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Looks like a lotta you folks have got some sweet new rides to play with. I'll be happy as a pig in shit as long as my back is improved enough so I can ride any of the 3 decks I already have! :hairy:

Here's hoping for an awesome amount of snow this season!!! (...Think it's too early to start sacrificing virgins to Ullr?)


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Nivek said:


> The definites:
> Salomon Derby Snake 47 with Liens
> Niche Aether 56 with Flow NX2 Hybrids, possibly with Katanas
> 90% sure a 151 Fish with noback '07 UnIncs or Flow Freeballers.
> ...


I seen a Ride prototype? earlier this year.

It was short, didn't seem too fat, but had a long gradual nose & not much tail.

Speaking of tail, it also had a naked chick on it.

It was a bit blurry but it looked like she was holding a fish bowl maybe?

With cherries in it?

Haha, not quite sure, but I got a pic somewhere.


TT


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Sounds like my kind of board. I'll know more of what I'm riding probably in November.


----------



## Simon Birch (Mar 11, 2014)

Picked up a 161 Darker Series to try out, and a pair of katana's. Need some new boots (still trying to figure what to get)

First board I'll probably ride on is my Greats since I only got two days on it last season.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

The short, fat pow board thing isn't for me. Been on a few of them and cared for none of them.


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

Nivek said:


> 90% sure a 151 Fish with noback '07 UnIncs or Flow Freeballers.


Is it hard to ride with these and does it take a good skill? I wanted to try but my last season was 1st. So kinda hesitating.

I myself thinking of buying Solomon Quantums for my Mans board.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Took a bit to find it, but mmm, I'd ride that.


TT


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

My season is now, muahaha. New for this season are a Ride Highlife and K2 Happy Hour I've got about 6 days each on, and arriving tomorrow is a 2012 Forum Destroyer Double Dog. Excited to properly give that profile a good testing, only really done 2 runs on a crc board.


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

Nivek said:


> I like to ride a lot of different stuff. But I do find myself riding short pow decks more and more everywhere.


Nivek, do you use stiffer bindings with the short fat boards or just use whatever you have at the time? I have a yes 420 and I'm thinking I need stiffer bindings for it. My now ipo s don't cut it.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

timmytard said:


> Took a bit to find it, but mmm, I'd ride that.
> 
> 
> TT





DaveMcI said:


> Nivek said:
> 
> 
> > I like to ride a lot of different stuff. But I do find myself riding short pow decks more and more everywhere.
> ...


That Ride intrigues me. 

Depends on the board and what I'm doing with it. Part of the draw of these boards is the slashy playful nature of them. So I don't really run anything super stiff. I had Lien ATs on my Derby all year and have ridden Freeballers, Fuse, and NX2s on Darwins. I rode the CarveAir with Lien FSs, Mod Fish with Cartels... I can put just about anything on anything. But my personal preferences for most my decks are stiff frames and softer highbacks. Not like K2 Hurrithane soft, but just softer. Stuff like Katanas, Stay Calms, the old Flux DS45 will always be a favorite, M9 SE, Lien FS...

If you think you need more oopmh see about using harder bushings, our see if Now will sell you the Drive or Select highback. Our just get Dives.


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

Based on excellent advice from the forum, I picked up a Salomon Assassin 155 for next year. It will be my first RCR board. I've had several camber boards over the years, but never a RCR. I'm really looking forward to it. My goto decks have been NS Proto CT 157 and Smokin Awesymmetrical 156 so this will give me a great comparison. I'm hoping that it is awesome!

Dean


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Plan on picking up a Capita Outsiders with Union Factory binders for park this year. Still deciding on an aggressive camber freeride deck.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Nivek said:


> That Ride makes me hard..
> 
> Depends on the board and what I'm doing with it. Part of the draw of these boards is the slashy playful nature of them. So I don't really run anything super stiff. I had Lien ATs on my Derby all year and have ridden Freeballers, Fuse, and NX2s on Darwins. I rode the CarveAir with Lien FSs, Mod Fish with Cartels... I can put just about anything on anything. But my personal preferences for most my decks are stiff frames and softer highbacks. Not like K2 Hurrithane soft, but just softer. Stuff like Katanas, Stay Calms, the old Flux DS45 will always be a favorite, M9 SE, Lien FS...
> 
> If you think you need more oopmh see about using harder bushings, our see if Now will sell you the Drive or Select highback. Our just get Dives.


Sure, I'll go with that


TT


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I've been spending the last few days hopping around my living room trying to get my new flow fuse gts adjusted on my new Rider Choice.

Following the stupid cartoon instructions that come with it they were killing my knees until I found all their howto videos and sorted things out.

Now I just have to deal with my son saying there isn't even any snow out there and my daughter saying I'm going through a serious midlife crisis.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Extremo said:


> Plan on picking up a Capita Outsiders with Union Factory binders for park this year. Still deciding on an aggressive camber freeride deck.


Check out the Interior Plains Project Honalee. Rides like the DOA but has a better shape in my opinion.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Picked up the Lib Tech JL Phoenix, so I'll probably be riding that the most next season and then my GNU Ladies Choice (middle). I'll throw the Pickle in, on the bottom, for days I want to mess around. It seems like no matter what year I buy a snowboard, they all end up being 2014's! I guess it was a good year for snowboards lol 
Both bindings are Burton Lexa's....might look into 2016 Escapades or Lexa again....I know it's boring but when you know what you like, why mess with it? I'll stick with my Burton Felix boots, but the outsides after 42 days are already wearing out, but I'm thinking it's just the fabric. However, I never want boots like that again, snow sticks to them like glue....strapping in in deep snow was a bitch to clean off my boots...next time it's back to leather....


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Sweet looking quiver, Rogue!

I'll ride the same quiver as last year; I'll just throw out the Farah since she's bit too inbetween now: liked the new Savvy more for my messing around tries, and prefer the MS for charging so she's kind of jobless. Maybe I'll keep her for snow kiting, if I ever make it to try it.

So it's Jones spit, Flag and MS, and Volkl Savvy


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

Got such a good deal on the Head Evil I Flock I had to pick it up.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Same as last year, and the year before...


I'm actually considering buying a big rental board for $20 and cutting it to a swallow tail for the hell of it... We'll see. Although I'd really like a Shreddy.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Neni, classy quiver per usual  Love the Vokyl colors too!


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

After a good clearout at the end of the season the new quiver so far Slash Happy Place 155, Dupraz D1+ 6'0 last one to be added will be a Capita BSOD 159.


----------



## TRS&Blacklight (Jan 29, 2014)

Slash Straight & Katanas!!! Bring it, El Niño!


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

neni said:


> ....
> I'll ride the same quiver as last year; ....


same here. I just can't justify buying a new board. I am on a Raptor from 2012 and it is (almost) like new..

I would trade it in for a Chairman if I could

The splitboard took a beating this year, but will also need to keep going for several more


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

KansasNoob said:


> Same as last year, and the year before...
> 
> 
> I'm actually considering buying a big rental board for $20 and cutting it to a swallow tail for the hell of it... We'll see. Although I'd really like a Shreddy.


Haha, well, I want a Shreddy too.

But you deff should find a board & hack a tail into it.

It's super easy, & you could have it done in an hour.

One suggestion, start with a smaller fish tail & work your way up to the swallow.

That way you can keep playin' with it & you'll have a better chance of it riding how you want it too.


TT


----------



## vodkaboarder (Feb 9, 2013)

Picked up a Bataleon Global Warmer and a pair of Union Contact Pros on the cheap last month. Pretty stoked about it. I'm hoping it will ride similar to my beloved Burton Whammy Bar that I fucked up at the end of last season.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

If you want something to feel like the Whammy Bar you could always mount up a saucer sled? They have about the same edge control. The GW is a sick deck. I think you'll appreciate the increased edge hold and control.


----------



## scboard (Jun 12, 2015)

Hey first post. Ordered K2 standard with sonic bindings as first board. 161 length. :jumping1::jumping1:


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Rome Artifact Rocker....gonna butter my buns off, and the same old others as last season and the season before and the se.......


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

*Capita Supermacho*

Really fun board for all-around ass hauling.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> Really fun board for all-around ass hauling.


I didn't get to swing by you guys this year at the show, what are the deets on the Macho?


----------



## vodkaboarder (Feb 9, 2013)

Nivek said:


> If you want something to feel like the Whammy Bar you could always mount up a saucer sled? They have about the same edge control. The GW is a sick deck. I think you'll appreciate the increased edge hold and control.


I just had to google saucer sled  I was thinking to myself.... Never heard of that board, I wonder who makes it.

As much as the Whammy Bar wasn't the best to haul ass on, it was the most fun board I've owned. I rode it well over 100 days last season and had a blast every minute with it. 


R.I.P. old friend :sad:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Same as last yr:

Le D1+









Endeavor Live









und das Charlie









:hairy:


----------



## ZeMax (Feb 21, 2014)

Picked up an Arbor Roundhouse at the end of the seaon :jumping1:
Only got 2 afternoons on it. I'll ride it with either Flow nx2-AT or malavitas

Will be picking up new boots to replace my Driver X. I might try to go with softer boot as recommended by some folks. Wonder how noodly softer boots are going to feel.  

But apparently you get more board feel and it improves the ride ? Only one way to find out. Taking suggestions on witch model to try out, BA i'd love your 2 cents on that.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Rest of the quiver


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

ZeMax said:


> Picked up an Arbor Roundhouse at the end of the seaon :jumping1:
> Only got 2 afternoons on it. I'll ride it with either Flow nx2-AT or malavitas
> 
> Will be picking up new boots to replace my Driver X. I might try to go with softer boot as recommended by some folks. Wonder how noodly softer boots are going to feel.
> ...


Best boot is the one that fits your foot and needs. 

Stiffer boots to soft boots is like going from virgin to Octomom in terms of performance.


----------



## htfu (Mar 18, 2015)

same as last year :

bataleon riot 159w

and

bataleon magic carpet 156 for the japan trip

both with the 1st gen now ipos. may replace the riot with a boss for a bit more flex, but probably only when the riot is dead.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Dupraz 6'+ with Now Select, Burton Ion,


----------



## Jessev2x (Jan 21, 2014)

This upcoming season I will be riding my K2 Slayblade. I used it twice last season towards the end, so I really want to ride it more. Other than that, I will be using my K2 Raygun for shitty days. Will also try the K2 Subculture that I bought my brother for this upcoming season. (I want to see if I can really feel the stiffness difference between the Slayblade and Subculture, I'm sure I will).
Can't wait! 
Bindings-K2 Formula
I was thinking of getting the Lien AT, but I will think about it.


----------



## Pigeons (Aug 8, 2013)

Pigeons said:


> I picked up a new 155 Flow Era 13/14 and Flow Fuse 14/15 bindings for a good price. I've never used Flow products before so looking forward to giving them a whirl as I've read plenty of good things about Flow on here.
> 
> Also I still have my 12/13 Endeavour Live RC 156 with 14/15 Burton Malavita's that I rode last season which was fun, I may retire that board and pick up someone else, just don't want to have something too similar to the Era.


I picked up a new Endeavour Live 13/14 as it was a steel. I loved the 12/13 RC model so hoping that the camber profile means that it carves even better.

I just need to pick up some new boots as the lacing system on my 12/13 Nitro Team TLS has broken on my left boot. Assuming I fit next seasons Nitro Team TLS I'll buy another pair, hopefully the standard lacing model (if my local shop stocks them) I never really liked the speed lacing on mine, but the fit was great.


----------



## Clevocapri (Jun 7, 2014)

I will be on same boards as last year!

Probs my "The Greats" for Oz slush/ice and the "PYL" for Japan in Feb!

And this board until I get to the snow!


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I got myself a Salomon Assassin and Union Factory bindings.
Kinda a stiffer version of my Villain and Force combo.:embarrased1:
Where I ride it's pointless to have pow board. I do prefer a longer effective edge also a little more stiff.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Just got that 157 Nitro Slash powder board and can NOT wait to use it. I love the spoon nose, deep set back and tapered tail, and didn't have to get some gigantic ass boat to make it float.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Mystery2many said:


> Just got that 157 Nitro Slash powder board and can NOT wait to use it. I love the spoon nose, deep set back and tapered tail, and didn't have to get some gigantic ass boat to make it float.



Thanks M2M for the inspiration and hints on the wall mount you've done. Went with the simple angle hook version as first try and it seems to work  Love to have the ladies in sight all year round


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Mystery2many said:


> Just got that 157 Nitro Slash powder board and can NOT wait to use it. I love the spoon nose, deep set back and tapered tail, and didn't have to get some gigantic ass boat to make it float.





neni said:


> Thanks M2M for the inspiration and hints on the wall mount you've done. Went with the simple angle hook version as first try and it seems to work  Love to have the ladies in sight all year round


My homie uses these dresser drawer handles and your same method, looks slick.

basically











In reference to the thread, looking forward to riding some different shapes and sizes this year. Even if its not my go to, I'd like to know I could turn a 164....Got to spend a little time with Vince down at NS yesterday and talk about some exciting shapes and tweaks coming. Hint: 25year Anniversary stick, Ripsaw iterations, The West hits production, Proto turns 5 years old...


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

SnowDogWax said:


> Dupraz 6'+ with Now Select, Burton Ion,


Hey now....are you the one that sniped one from me on Ebay last month?? If so good for you....but you owe me one in the next life


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Mystery2many said:


> Just got that 157 Nitro Slash powder board and can NOT wait to use it. I love the spoon nose, deep set back and tapered tail, and didn't have to get some gigantic ass boat to make it float.


The slash looks awesome. I had my eye on a few powder boards in the spring, nitro slash, arbor shreddy kruegger, capita charlie slasher. Never bought one
but ended up grabbing the lib jl fundamnmental more recently. That slash is a beauty though and looking at your pic makes me really want to try one.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Alpine Duke said:


> Hey now....are you the one that sniped one from me on Ebay last month?? If so good for you....but you owe me one in the next life



Not me! That Ebay Dupras was a good deal.. had already ordered my board.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

neni said:


> Thanks M2M for the inspiration and hints on the wall mount you've done. Went with the simple angle hook version as first try and it seems to work  Love to have the ladies in sight all year round


Awesome job! I like the set up.




taco tuesday said:


> The slash looks awesome. I had my eye on a few powder boards in the spring, nitro slash, arbor shreddy kruegger, capita charlie slasher. Never bought one
> but ended up grabbing the lib jl fundamnmental more recently. That slash is a beauty though and looking at your pic makes me really want to try one.


I can't wait to ride this thing. Been riding mostly twins in powder and I'm super pumped to ride this shape.


----------



## powderjunkie (Jun 30, 2015)

I'll be ridin a new NS Snowtrooper with Now Drive bindings this year. Probably get a new set of union bindings for my Smokin Superpark. And I will also have my dick around Ride Machete with Flow NX2 bindings.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

powderjunkie said:


> I'll be ridin a new NS Snowtrooper with Now Drive bindings this year.


That should make a dope combo, either on the Trooper or West. 
Probably (the '15 Drives) better suited to the West or Ripsaw and Selects for the Trooper...... but the differences would be more a preference thing.


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

Ordered a signal JJ sierra series 163 thru signal 6


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

2016 Capita BSOD is incoming, the quiver for next winter is complete. :hairy:


----------



## powderjunkie (Jun 30, 2015)

F1EA said:


> That should make a dope combo, either on the Trooper or West.
> Probably (the '15 Drives) better suited to the West or Ripsaw and Selects for the Trooper...... but the differences would be more a preference thing.


Yeah I have the '14 Drives so I will probably put the hardest bushings on them for max response. I love trees and moguls, but since my wife started snowboarding last season I figured the snowtrooper would be the perfect mix between powder/groomer/dickin around in the trees and moguls on the side. Plus I want to get better at flatland ground tricks. I just hope i picked the right board. I was gonna go with the Cobra but that just seemed too powder oriented for me.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

francium said:


> 2016 Capita BSOD is incoming, the quiver for next winter is complete. :hairy:


I just got back from buyin' a Black Snowboard of death.

Ridden for all of about 10 seconds by the look of it.

I actually had this exact year before, only in a slightly different color.
Never got to try it, I hate that.


TT


----------



## Jherook13 (Aug 2, 2014)

2015 ROME ARTIFACT CAMBER FTW!:jumping1:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Still planning on riding the Virus Avalanche again. Despite the blown out edge it's still the best board I've ever been on. I'll likely get a new Prior Khyber (non-split) as a long term replacement, but will keep beating the Virus up as long as it lasts. :hairy:


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Bought the RossiOne last april and rode it twice at beartooth pass(slushy condition). Rode nice but i'm itching to ride it this season and open it up:jumping1:

btw, have the Charlie Slasher too.


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm riding the same as last season. 14' 159 Space Case. 14' 164 Bezerker, 13' 162 Destroyer DoubleDog. Bindings are Forum Republics, Shakas, & 14' Union Superpro's


----------



## tpduke112 (Jul 26, 2015)

Picked up a 15 Burton Antler deck at my local shop this weekend and ordered the 16 White Malavitas (can't wait to get these things). Also picked up some Nike Kaijus for this year because my Ride boots are pretty beat up. Going to Chile in a couple weeks (couldnt wait for the winter), but I think I'm going to ride last year's set up and save the new gear for the states this winter.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

All of these:


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

timmytard said:


> I just got back from buyin' a Black Snowboard of death.
> 
> Ridden for all of about 10 seconds by the look of it.
> 
> ...


They've changed it up a little bit for next season had a blast trying it at the board test and a few people i know wish they'd waited for the new one.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

francium said:


> They've changed it up a little bit for next season had a blast trying it at the board test and a few people i know wish they'd waited for the new one.


I wasn't searching for this board, I just happened to stumble upon a brand new one for $30 bucks. I only had $25 & change but buddy was cool with it haha.

Looks like I'm sellin' it for $200 though, so I ain't gonna get to try this one either.

Fuck I hate that. Haha d'oh.


TT


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

thats a good return on 25 bucks


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*welcome to SBF*



francium said:


> thats a good return on 25 bucks


TT runs CList like Dolomite runs bitches.


----------



## UVMboarder (Aug 6, 2015)

Boards:
'14 GNU Spacecase 156 
'13 Rome Mod Rocker 159

Bindings:Union Factory and Rome 390 Boss
Boots: Nike zoom kaiju


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Got the word last night. New set of Thraxis and Indy's coming from K2.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Picked up my sons bday present today. 

New Riders Choice 154 for me.
New evo mini 136 for him.

Unless I find a super deal on something looks like my daughter is left out this season. 

Now we just need the temps to drop about 50F. Which is kind of scary when you think that's a .5F drop every day from now to xmas...


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

f00bar said:


> Picked up my sons bday present today.
> 
> New Riders Choice 154 for me.
> New evo mini 136 for him.
> ...


What size?


TT


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

timmytard said:


> What size?
> 
> 
> TT


mines a 154, his 136

oh wait. or do you mean for her. a 147-151 probably. Depending on the board.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

f00bar said:


> mines a 154, his 136
> 
> oh wait. or do you mean for her. a 147-151 probably. Depending on the board.


I'll see if I have anything?


TT


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

timmytard said:


> I'll see if I have anything?
> 
> 
> TT


No. You stay far away from my little girl (she's 21)!:eyetwitch2:

Just kidding. I think she's ok for this year. She only puts in about a half dozen days a year and going into her 3rd season she'll be ok on her Social.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

miraculously my last year's board made it thru the season in decent shape! lil base work and it's good to go. riding it to the death, 158 Danny Kass c2BTx


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

f00bar said:


> No. You stay far away from my little girl (she's 21)!:eyetwitch2:
> 
> Just kidding. I think she's ok for this year. She only puts in about a half dozen days a year and going into her 3rd season she'll be ok on her Social.


Mwa ha ha ha, cat's outa the bag now dawg.:hairy:

That's my favorite age, oh my gawd.


TT


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Selling my old 2012 rossi jibsaw to a friend and picking up the 2015 version in 155, still have my 2014 rossi krypto 159 for big mountain trips out west.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Sad parting with Rossi Krypto, 164MW MagOne 161W this year... making room for some new blood...


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Has anyone seen a good deal on a Powder Snake in a 59? All I can find are 163 and I'm not wild about that length.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i'll be riding my rome anthem and gnu billy goat


----------



## Snowboardingsam (Sep 18, 2015)

I will be using a morrow revert 51with morrow bindings , a burton x primo 156 with flight flow bindings and k2 boots


----------



## Peyto (Mar 21, 2012)

I had my gear locked in by the end of the past season and am sticking with it. Really liking each setup for different reasons and uses. 

Rossi Jibsaw 157 
Yes PYL 159
Yes Greats 158 (battered to hell rock board. Officially retired as my daily slayer as of March)

Now IPO & Selects will be mounted on two decks at any given time.


----------

